# Bulgarian lavender....



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

orders are being accepted on Lillians site (fragrantblossoms). She needs about 10 more to do an order. I've never ordered like this before...this should be interesting.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I see nothing here abt ordering any scents give us the URL please
http://www.fragrantblossom.com/


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Sondra, 
It's on her yahoo group, fragrant blossom.
Go here to join http://groups.yahoo.com/group/fragrantblossom/


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Great, I was checking out brambleberry but they don't have the Bulgarian. I would like in on this. How do I get a referral?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Judith, 
Join the group in my post above. When you join there is a space to tell why you want to join the group. Just tell her you're one of the crazy goatmilk soapers.  In an email this morning she was encouraging us to invite other serious soapers so it is open to new members.


----------

